# How does Tesco Clubcard work for retailers?



## Slim (10 Jul 2014)

Hi. I was wondering how this discount system works for retailers or Tesco. Example: Last year, end June into 2nd week of July, I booked a fortnight on a campsite in France with Siblu. As I had a load of Tesco clubcard points, valued at about €300, I was able to multiply that by 4 = €1,200 and have the fortnight for practically free. How does that work for Siblu? Does Tesco pay them more than the face value of the points, i.e. €300. Or, does Siblu pay to take part in the programme? Can't see how this is worthwhile to a supplier, i.e Irish Ferries, Stena, Carlton Hotels, siblu etc. Can anyone explain? Slim


----------



## Sandals (11 Jul 2014)

I know I had vouchers for well known Pizza chain and then manager told me one day if Id anymore of them I need to use them asap as they pulling out of the deal...he said they only getting about 40% of the foods worth...so a loss leader for them...

Four star pizza/Milanos - you can only order off the main menu, not the deals or drinks...so they saving that way..

I find the vouchers great!!! Not enough places down the West of Ireland to them though...


----------

